# BTEA and Cost of Education Allowance ?



## VioletWex (27 Sep 2011)

Hi,
I've just started one of the plc course in my local college.
I apply for BTEA,and my application was successful so I'm waiting for payment now.
Unfortunately there is no way to get both, the Grant and BTEA,so what about cost of education - books,uniforms, cost of the exams?
Can I get any funds for that?
I heard about an annual Cost of Education Allowance of €500, paid at the start of each academic year, but I don't know where I should apply for it.

another question is : if I do plc course in this year and get BTEA,do I get this payment if I will do hairdressing course a Fetac Level 5 in haidressing next year ??

thanks a mil for your answers.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Sep 2011)

VioletWex said:


> I heard about an annual Cost of Education Allowance of €500, paid at the start of each academic year, but I don't know where I should apply for it.


Any use - it seems to be part of the _BTEA _scheme...




> another question is : if I do plc course in this year and get BTEA,do I get this payment if I will do hairdressing course a Fetac Level 5 in haidressing next year ??


Any clarifying info here?

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/social_welfare/social_welfare_payments/back_to_education/


----------



## VioletWex (28 Sep 2011)

ClubMan said:


> Any use - it seems to be part of the _BTEA _scheme...


I asked about that because I spoke about it with the lady in my local SW,but she said I'm not entitled.
Of course,she didn't say why .
But according to what is on citizensinformation's page, if I get BTEA,I should get those 500 € as well,right?
I don't have to much time to go to SW,because I am at school every day.That's why I would like to go with some sure information,so she will have to explain what the story is.



ClubMan said:


> Any clarifying info here?


Well I mean is, after I finish plc course on fetac level 5 in this year, will I still be entitled for BTEA if I start another course on level 5 after this one ends?


----------



## ClubMan (28 Sep 2011)

VioletWex said:


> I asked about that because I spoke about it with the lady in my local SW,but she said I'm not entitled.
> But according to what is on citizensinformation's page, if I get BTEA,I should get those 500 € as well,right?


That's what _CI _says anyway - maybe the person you spoke to was simply mistaken? 


> Well I mean is, after I finish plc course on fetac level 5 in this year, will I still be entitled for BTEA if I start another course on level 5 after this one ends?


I presume that _CI _contains an accurate and fairly comprehensive summary of the qualification criteria for this scheme. If you meet them then I presume that you qualify. Can't see anything about a second course necessarily and of itself disqualifying you but perhaps a knock on effect might be that you would not be collecting the necessary _SW _payments to qualify a second time?


----------



## VioletWex (28 Sep 2011)

Thank you very much for ur reply clubman.
I will go to the officer and ask what the story is 

Regarding the second question I will start completely different course.
I'm doing secretary now,but I would like to do hairdressing next year.
I also know that in the summer break I won't get any BTEA payment so I will have to apply for JA anyway.
I was on JA before and I was getting 24 € pw only,so I'm a little concern if next year I won't get BTEA,I wouldn't be able to pay for the hairdressing course.It costs over 4000 :/


----------

